# Mit welchem Tool setze ich eine SSD am besten zurück ?



## McK8800GT (5. Dezember 2009)

*Mit welchem Tool setze ich eine SSD am besten zurück ?*

Hallo Community, 
Habe mir vor ein paar Tagen eine Kingston SSDNow M 80 GB SNM125 gekauft.
Bin auch restlos begeistert was die Performance der SSD angeht.
Da ich in vielen Forern gelesen habe das mit der zeit die Performance sinkt und man die SSD löschen und zurücksetzen soll nun meine Frage :

Welches PRG oder Tool setzt ihr dafür ein und was ist zu beachten ?
Habt ihr evtl. nen Link für mich zu diesen Tools.

Wäre super wenn ihr da für mich ein paar Tipps hättet.


----------



## Mosed (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Mit welchem Tool setze ich eine SSD am besten zurück ?*

Ist erstmal die Frage, welches Betriebssystem du nutzt. Bei WIndows 7 sollte kein Wiper Tool nötig sein. (Win 7 nutzt den Trim Befehl, der aber wohl derzeit nur von dem Microsoft-AHCI Treiber unterstützt wird). manche LInux-Versionen können das auch. MAC OS keine Ahnung.
Ansonsten solltest du ein Wiper Tool nutzen, dass von Kingston für die aktuelle Firmware freigegeben ist. Also auf der Seite von Kingston suchen.

Löschen und zurücksetzen ist auch etwas drastisch formuliert - das Wiper Tool gibt bilig ausgedrückt dem SSD-Controller die Anweisung Sektoren zu bereinigen, in denen nicht mehr benötigte Daten liegen. Es werden also normalerweise keine Daten vernichtet, die du noch benötigst.


----------



## McK8800GT (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Mit welchem Tool setze ich eine SSD am besten zurück ?*

Nach Rücksprache mit Kingston gibt es keine Trim unterstützung für diese SSD und auch kein Wiper Tool ! OS ist Win 7 x64 !

Ich habe was von HDD Save Erase gelesen aber das Tool kenn ich noch nicht daher auch noch nie sowas benützt. 

Kennt jemand das Tool finde mit Google nicht wirklich Links zu diesem Tool (bin wahrscheinlich zu doof sry!)


----------



## Mosed (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Mit welchem Tool setze ich eine SSD am besten zurück ?*

Das bringt dafür gar nichts.
Safe Erase (safe - sicher, nicht save - speichern) und ähnliche Programme überschreiben eine gelöschte Datei mehrfach, damit diese nicht wiederherstellbar ist. Das hat nichts mit dem Trimmen oder Wipen einer SSD zu tun und so ein Tool darf nicht mit SSDs benutzt werden - Es bringt nämlich schlichtweg gar nichts, da eine SSD schreibzugriffe auf wenig benutzte Sektoren verteilt. Nur einige hochpreise SSDs unterstützen angeblich sicheres löschen mit diesen Methoden.


Unterstützt deine SSD Garbage Collection? Dann führt sie eine Funktion mit dem Trim Befehl im Leerlauf automatisch durch.

EDIT: es gibt z.B. Secure Erase. Laut wiki kann man das bei SSDs zum kompletten löschen des Inhaltes benutzen: http://cmrr.ucsd.edu/people/Hughes/SecureErase.shtml Das gibt der SSD die Anweisung die im controller integrierte Löschfunktion zu nutzen.
Ob du das bei jeder SSD benutzt werden darf, weiß ich nicht. Zumal es den Inhalt komplett löscht - also nicht nutzbar im normalen Betrieb.


Also zusammenfassend:
- Tools, die Dateien mehrfach überschreiben dürfen mit normalen SSDs nicht genutzt werden.
- Tools, die ein Laufwerk anweisen ihren kompletten Inhalt selbst zu löschen, können vermutlich genutzt werden.


----------



## McK8800GT (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Mit welchem Tool setze ich eine SSD am besten zurück ?*

Leider nein, auch Garbage Collection wird laut Kingston nicht unterstützt.
Ich werd mir deinen Link anschauen da es soetwas sein sollte was man dort benutzen kann. Laut einiger Foren sollten es programme sein die die SSD wieder zurücksetzen auf den Auslieferungszustand.
Da ich regelmässig Backups mache ist das mit dem wieder zurückspielen kein Problem.
Das Grabage net funktioniert wundert mich eigentlich da es sich ja um eine Intel Postville X25 M handelt. Oder hat es jemand mit der Kingston schon probiert ?


----------



## McK8800GT (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mit welchem Tool setze ich eine SSD am besten zurück ?*

Hat vielleicht doch noch einer ne idee ?


----------



## robbe (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mit welchem Tool setze ich eine SSD am besten zurück ?*

Mir fällt da nix zu ein. Aber mal ne Frage: 
Wieso kaufst du dir eigentlich eine SSD ohne TRIM-Unterstützung? Das ist doch neben den Geschwindigkeitsraten der wichtigste Faktor den man beim Kauf beachten sollte.


----------



## Westcoast (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mit welchem Tool setze ich eine SSD am besten zurück ?*

ich denke auch, du hättest dich vor dem kauf besser informiert.
eine SSD mit Trimunterstützung ist schon fast ein muss.

ohne Trim wird die leistung irgendwann einbrechen und die lebensdauer der SSD wird leiden, das heisst verkürzt.


----------

